# Hummingbird Fishing Buddy??



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

I am thinking of getting a Hummingbird Fishing buddy for ice fishing and to use on the front of my boat in summer, and was wondering if anyone has any input about them. I am looking at the color one with side view options. Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have an older 2250 and it is just alright.
The cone is very narrow, low power and no real time.
If these problems have been resolved then it may be a good finder.
If not, I would suggest getting something like an Eagel 320 and mounting it on an ammo box or cooler. PVC pipe works for the transducer mount.
Add a small rechargable 12 volt gell cell battery and you are set.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I also used to have a hummingbird fishing buddy. it worked good for depth, but it would not very often pick up fish. there were several times I could actually see fish right below us on the ice or in the boat, and it would not pick anything up to save its life. It sepend the last year of its life as a boat anchor. If you have the choice, I would definately go with the rout that GrandpaD mentioned. you will be much happier in the long run.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

I think Grandpa D is referring to a Bottomline Fishing Buddy 2250. Hummingbird bought the fishing buddy line from bottomline and the Hummingbird unit is much better. I have a 120 model and it is much more sensitive than the old bottomline. I use mine on my float tube. They have a model 110 (which is bottom only) the 120 model (down & side), and the model 130 (down, side, & color). The only thing I don't care for is they use 6 AA batteries instead of the 3 C cells that the bottomline unit used. The battery life is about the same but you have to buy more batteries or get rechargeables. I hope this will help you.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks guys. I read the reviews in Cabelas and alot of them complained that the unit wouldn't stay in holder at speeds around 1.8 - 2 mph. Most of my trolling is around that speed, and when moving from place to place with the bow mount. Sounds like a regular finder with 2 transducers is a better option, and a unit with more power.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

I have the Bottomline version too and like some of the features. They definately aren't made for trolling and they do have a very narrow cone which limits it for ice fishing. I use it for tubing and ice fishing and I really like the sidefinder, as much as anything, for those applications.


----------

